

What are the best programming interview questions - support_ribbons
http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-best-programming-interview-questions-youve-ever-asked-or-been-asked?share=1

======
dozzie
The best interview questions go like this: "tell me something about your
favourite project you worked on". Then it's easy to tell apart people who can
and cannot do programming well, if one is a decent programmer himself.

------
dreamweapon
But if anyone can find lists like these on Quora... they can't be all that
useful, can they?

